# Amp for Chase VS-1's



## Otis (Mar 17, 2011)

Just got a pair of VS-18.1's, planning on buying an Inuke 3000dsp for them, anyone have any better suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Craig still has Chane 3600 amps available.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Gotta agree with engtaz on this one. Those amps are beasts & designed to push those subs. And with him clearing them out...the price is right. Just call him, really nice guy & member to boot!

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/101785-black-friday-clearance-sale-chane-originally-chase-speakers-subwoofers.html


----------



## Otis (Mar 17, 2011)

Tonto said:


> Gotta agree with engtaz on this one. Those amps are beasts & designed to push those subs. And with him clearing them out...the price is right. Just call him, really nice guy & member to boot! http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/101785-black-friday-clearance-sale-chane-originally-chase-speakers-subwoofers.html


I've got one of the 3600 amps, my favorite of all my amps. I think the vs needs a dsp amp, is this correct?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

DSP's can help, but with 2 of them you can position for room interactions which will also greatly help. My advice is still to call or PM Craig. He knows them inside & out & will not steer you wrong!


----------



## EndersShadow (Sep 26, 2012)

Tonto said:


> DSP's can help, but with 2 of them you can position for room interactions which will also greatly help. My advice is still to call or PM Craig. He knows them inside & out & will not steer you wrong!


The DSP is needed to set a subsonic filter as this is a ported sub. The 3600 + a MiniDSP would also work, but without that subsonic filter you risk damaging your driver once you go below the ported tuning of the box.

If it was a sealed enclosure different story.

If you are locating them both in the same position, you could go with a Dayton SA-1000 amp as it can drive a 4 ohm load. However if you wanted to EQ the subs independently because you put them in 2 different positions, it wont work as this is a monoblock amp.

Personally I prefer either idea of Crown XLS series amps but you'd also still have to get a MiniDSP to set a subsonic filter on it.


----------



## Otis (Mar 17, 2011)

EndersShadow said:


> The DSP is needed to set a subsonic filter as this is a ported sub. The 3600 + a MiniDSP would also work, but without that subsonic filter you risk damaging your driver once you go below the ported tuning of the box. If it was a sealed enclosure different story. If you are locating them both in the same position, you could go with a Dayton SA-1000 amp as it can drive a 4 ohm load. However if you wanted to EQ the subs independently because you put them in 2 different positions, it wont work as this is a monoblock amp. Personally I prefer either idea of Crown XLS series amps but you'd also still have to get a MiniDSP to set a subsonic filter on it.


Thank you for the info, I've looked at DSP's before and will research this. I actually have 4 of the VS-1's, I'm either going to use each pair in a different listening area or stack them for one area. I'm thinking about the Inuke 6000 dsp, I've got a 20% off promo at Guitar Center. I've never had one of these lightweight amps before, interested to how it compares to the 3600. I will look at the Crown amps also, thank you.


----------



## Otis (Mar 17, 2011)

I ended up purchasing the inuke 6000 dsp, amazing it's out put for its weight. I'm running two Vs 18.1's at 8 ohms in stereo mode. I'm playing around with the dsp settings to level things out a bit. Any suggestions are helpful,methinks.


----------

